# UPS suggestion



## Shah (Jun 18, 2015)

I have the following config and looking for cheap UPS solution that would give me a backup of 5 minutes. My budget is around ₹2k (Let me know if the budget has to be extended).


i5-4440 + Gigabyte GA-H81M-S
Asus GTX960 2GB DDR5 Strix OC
Antec VP550P
1 x WD Blue HDD and 1 x WD Green HDD


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 18, 2015)

CyberPower 600VA UPS -1.8k

Link:Cyber Power Ups 600Va - Buy Online at Rs.1800 | Snapdeal.com


----------



## Shah (Jun 18, 2015)

bssunil said:


> CyberPower 600VA UPS -1.8k
> 
> Link:Cyber Power Ups 600Va - Buy Online at Rs.1800 | Snapdeal.com



Is that enough to provide a backup of 5 minutes for my config? I see you have a similar config like mine and 600VA UPS. How much backup do you get?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 18, 2015)

Shah said:


> Is that enough to provide a backup of 5 minutes for my config? I see you have a similar config like mine and 600VA UPS. How much backup do you get?



5 mins max


----------



## Shah (Jun 18, 2015)

bssunil said:


> 5 mins max



So, you think it is good choice for my config too considering that I have a GTX 960?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 18, 2015)

Shah said:


> So, you think it is good choice for my config too considering that I have a GTX 960?



Its better to go with CyberPower 1000VA UPS @ 4.1k (considering you have GTX960 as I have only GTX750Ti)

Link:cyberpower BU1000E-in: Amazon.in: Computers & Accessories


----------



## Shah (Jun 18, 2015)

bssunil said:


> Its better to go with CyberPower 1000VA UPS @ 4.1k (considering you have GTX960 as I have only GTX750Ti)
> 
> Link:cyberpower BU1000E-in: Amazon.in: Computers & Accessories


Okay. It is almost twice my budget. Will a 800VA UPS do? If not, I'll try to extend my budget and get this 1000VA UPS itself.


----------

